

The Value of Unpaid Internships - cwan
http://joshblackman.com/blog/?p=6481

======
DarkShikari
_College students with no experience are not particularly valuable._

They're likely not significantly less valuable than college graduates. So, by
this logic, why not refuse to pay them, too?

